# Smiths Pocket Watch



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Having conquered a couple of clocks, i thought i would try a pocket watch so bought a Smith's Spares or repair. Having seen other movements, this one is cheaply made, only cost about £4 so doesn't really matter if no good. Parts are thin certainly cheapo crapius 

Anyway finally dismantled and re-assembled (with a few curses !! how horrid it was to re-assemble, a full plate with balance wheel connected, trying to realign hard, but after a while managed to work out best way. Have oiled and waiting to see if movement will run for 24 hours (o little faith i have)

OK i know these Pocket Watches are cheap, but have to start somewhere before i'm let lose on an expensive piece. The other thing i thought was bad is the Face with its tags to bend for holding in place. Does anyone else have their opinions on Smith's Pocket Watches? other than the bin lol


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

They are waht they are - - the UK equivalent of a US "dollar watch". They were intended as the working man's timekeeper and to be purchased at a price that wasn't too hard on the weekly wage of the working man! AS such, it's amazing that so many survive and still work - - :yes:

Jimmy the labourer was at his work on the building site when the gaffer asked him the time. Jimmy pulled on the watch chain on his waistcoat and out came a Cherry Blossom shoe polish tin.

Jimmy looks at it for a second or two and says -

"It be about two o'clock Boss"

"But that's a Polish tin?" says the Boss!

"Yes" says Jimmy " but anything's good enough for yer work! "

:crazy5vh: :swoon:

[The old ones are the best - and they don't come much older! ]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

stdape said:


> Does anyone else have their opinions on Smith's Pocket Watches? other than the bin lol


 I managed to get two up and running again. I found this useful.

http://watchinprogress.com/strip-down-and-partial-service-of-a-smiths-pin-lever-pocket-watch/

After spending ages regulating them, they are both quite accurate. Best to regulate them so they run best in the vertical position if you're wearing them the proper way. :thumbsup:


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks for that page will help. I noticed the lantern pinion on mine is bad. so have to get the 2nd wheel out its cogged both sides i gather i have to knock out?. to release the cog. Have not done this before so bit unsure if that is right.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes, stdape, I agree with Mel in that these watches are what they are, and were what they were - inexpensive timekeepers for the masses and the impecunious. I wonder how old your particular example is. I have a number of these pre-owned pocket watches from Smiths and Ingersoll, as well as related stopwatches. It is amazing that when you find these items, they are often still in working order, and judging by examples in my collection they seem to have been continued in production right through the 1960s and into the 1970s - indeed, my first real watch when I was a schoolboy was a hand-wind cheap Ingersoll pocket watch purchased brand new, and that was in the mid-1960s.


----------

